# Justice Porn



## Recoil (Oct 17, 2019)

The universe is often unfair, but sometimes it's very based. If you've got a favorite bit of 'instant karma', post it here. Videos, pictures and good stories are welcome.

To set the stage, I give you Epic Beard Man and the Amber Lamps.
Some wanksta tries to beat up an old Nam vet on the bus, gets his ass handed to him and demands his friends call the amberlamps to take him to the hospital.








Spoiler: Ethereal bus girl is not amused










For an example of text-based Justice Porn, I give you:



Spoiler: The Craig's List Vasectomy Story



*Vasectomy: $400. Speechless look on her face: priceless.*

I'll try to sum up a funny story that happened a few years ago:

I got a vasectomy.

I met a girl soon afterwards. She was nice and attractive but with a selfish streak that raised a big red flag. She was 32 at the time and I could practically HEAR her biological clock ticking. Regardless, she was a good lay, easy on the eyes, and reasonably good company.

I did NOT tell her about my vasectomy and I always used a condom with her to protect against STDs. She assumed, obviously, that the condom was only used for birth control. Silly girl.

We date for a few months. I never made any move towards commitment but she brought it up ocassionally. For me, this was a casual but pleasant relationship. For her - as I was to find out - it was part of life-changing series of events that she was planning very carefully.

Four months into dating, I get the "I'm pregnant" talk. She's going on and on about how the condom must have broke and now we really need to think about getting married "for the baby". She's positively giddy. She has a baby in her and she thinks she's gonna have a good meal ticket (me) to go along with her new 7lb annuity.

At this point, I'm just as giddy. I get to pull the reverse "oops" on her. I figured that she slept with some bad boy and got knocked up. Good thing I was using condoms! Better still that I have a serious mistrust of women who can't think beyond their own uteri.

So I wait a couple of days to "think about all this." I meet her again. I say I don't want kids and that she should have an abortion. I know where this is going and sure enough it goes there. She goes completely batshit insane on me. There were the usual insults about my manhood. There were threats of legal action. It was all very ugly and I was loving every minute of it.

Well, I let her stew for a few days. She leaves me nasty messages on my phone. She sends awful emails. I'm laughing hysterically.

It was time to drop the hammer. While she was stewing I was busy. First I get a notarized copy from the urologist who performed the vasectomy. Next I get a notarized copy of the TWO test results indicating a "negative test result for sperm" to show I'm sterile and shooting blanks. Finally, I get a letter from a shark attorney stating he has seen the other documents and is prepared to litigate against this woman if she continues to communicate with me in such an unpleasant manner. Also, the letter states that we will insist on DNA testing to show that the baby is not mine. I'm ready.

I meet with this woman at her place. I bring flowers and a small bit of jewelry to show I am willing to reconcile and assume my responsibilities as a new father. I also have stuck in my pocket the documents I have prepared.

She's all giddy again. Her plan is going perfectly - or so she thinks. We talk about our future. We have some pretty good sex. Then, as I am about to walk out the door, I ask her the $64,000 question. "Are you sure that this baby is mine?"

Well, she goes batshit insane again. Hell, she ought to. Her plan could completely unravel if there is ANY question about my paternity. Oh, she's really screaming now. How dare I question her morals. Do I think she's a slut. I'm just trying to weasel out of my responsibilities... blah, blah, blah, yadda, yadda, yadda.

I'm not really mad. I'm kind of embarrassed for her. But since she won't shut up and the neighbors can hear all of this, I ask her to step back inside and sit down. She sits on the sofa and calms down a bit. She is glaring at me with all the moral self-righteousness that only a woman can muster up. She thinks she has me trapped. She is 100% convinced her plan has worked. Oh, the tangled web of lies and deceit she has wrought around herself and I am about to hack through them with a few pieces of paper.

I reach into my pocket slowly. I extract the three pieces of paper and unfold them slowly and deliberately.

I tell her simply, "You're screwed".

Her look doesn't change. There is no way she can fathom what I have prepared.

I continue. "I am sterile"

Her look changes just a bit. Something is beginning to sink in. Naturally, she reverts to women's logic. "You're full of shit. You're trapped and you know it."

I hold up the letter and the test results. "Three months before we met, I had a vasectomy. Here is a notarized letter from him stating what I had done. Here are two test results showing that I tested negative for the presence of sperm. Blanks. I am shooting blanks. That baby inside you is simply not mine."

This woman is not to be swayed by logic and clear documentation. "Bullshit, those are fakes."

I was ready for that. "No, they are real. This last piece of paper is from my attorney. It's a simple letter to you that states if you pursue any kind of legal action against me for child support that I will insist on a DNA test to prove paternity, that is, to prove that your baby is not mine."

I give the woman all the documents. She reads them slowly, deliberately. With each passing second she can feel in her soul that she has made a very bad mistake. With denial swept away, she started to cry. It's a small cry at first. Then it becomes deeper and more painful. By the time she gets to the letter from the lawyer she is sobbing.

I had no sympathy for her. I turned and walked out the door. Even after I closed the door I could still hear her sobbing.

Epilogue -

I never heard directly from this woman again. I did hear through my friends that she did indeed have the baby. I also heard that the real father was some guy in a band she had met. I assumed that after 30, women stopped going after musicians, bikers, criminals, and thugs. Silly me for thinking the best of American women.

The Moral of the Story -

Get a vasectomy but keep it a secret.



What are your favorite examples of righteous retribution, served hot (or cold)?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 17, 2019)

> *Vasectomy: $400. Speechless look on her face: priceless.*
> 
> I'll try to sum up a funny story that happened a few years ago:
> 
> ...


why would you get a vasectomy instead of just dipping when they get pregnant


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 17, 2019)

Cop kills fence fairy.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 17, 2019)

Rand /pol/ said:


> why would you get a vasectomy instead of just dipping when they get pregnant


One Rand /pol/ in the world is enough.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 17, 2019)

Recoil said:


> One Rand /pol/ in the world is enough.


Shoulda told that to your mother before we fugged last night.


----------



## RetardedCat (Oct 17, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Cop kills fence fairy.


man this is satisfying


----------



## ForgedBlades (Oct 17, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Cop kills fence fairy.



Jesus.


----------



## millais (Oct 17, 2019)

When the antifa kicks the gas canister back at the riot police, the civil disobedience does not go unpunished








						Phoenix protester hit in groin with rubber bullet
					

Police said officers were getting hit with rocks and bottles so they fired rubber bullets and tear gas at protesters. (Tuesday, August 22, 2017)




					youtu.be


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 17, 2019)

millais said:


> When the antifa kicks the gas canister back at the riot police, the civil disobedience does not go unpunished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd honestly forgotten about that one lol. 


Dude pisses on elevator control panel, and causes the elevator to glitch out.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 17, 2019)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 17, 2019)

I can't believe that Epic Beard Man thing was almost a decade ago.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 17, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> One of my favorites:


Pretty sure I posted this one before somewhere here, but reposting anyway.
Antifa faggot thought it was a good idea to hit a veteran that looks like a pro body builder with a police baton. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 17, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Pretty sure I posted this one before somewhere here, but reposting anyway.
> Antifa faggot thought it was a good idea to hit a veteran that looks like a pro body builder with a police baton.
> 
> View attachment 975585


Lol, I could watch that one over and over again.

He not only punches the guy right the fuck out, but pushes his falling body out of the way too.


----------



## millais (Oct 17, 2019)

The punch so hard it actually turned the recipient into a brain damaged retard


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 17, 2019)

Didn't Epic Beard Man turn out to be a schizo and the black dude he bashed wasn't that far away from his age?


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 17, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Cop kills fence fairy.





> He rolls down the window, quickly pulls out a gun and fires a shot at Jarecki, who returns fire several times.  She was not physically injured, Morales died at the scene



lmao that nigga got popped and died a bitch


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 17, 2019)

Here's one that's not a video of some guy getting the shit beaten out of him. I still think it counts as Instant Karma:


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Oct 18, 2019)

This is going to be a new favorite thread of mine.






Also why in the fuck would you walk up to an animal, ESPECIALLY A BEAR, who is doing nothing at all, and kick them. Dude got everything he deserved kicking a goddamn bear. Poor thing was just trying to enjoy his day.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 18, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, I could watch that one over and over again.
> 
> He not only punches the guy right the fuck out, but pushes his falling body out of the way too.


Seems like I recall someone posting a cap of one of the antifa twatters a while later saying that the dude ended up with permanent brain damage.  (as if he didn't have that already.)



L50LasPak said:


> Here's one that's not a video of some guy getting the shit beaten out of him. I still think it counts as Instant Karma:



Lol pretty much the reverse, but instant karma for sure.  Dude does a good thing, ends up with a buddy for life.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 18, 2019)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> This is going to be a new favorite thread of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All he got was his hand bitten?
I would have expected a full mauling.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 18, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> All he got was his hand bitten?
> I would have expected a full mauling.


Kinda looked like the bear was limping a bit.  Might have been hurt, and just wanted to warn the faggot not to fuck with him, and then go its own way.


----------



## Hecate (Oct 18, 2019)

Rand /pol/ said:


> why would you get a vasectomy instead of just dipping when they get pregnant


because getting fixed and saving your sperm for the off chance you do want a child is a LOT cheaper then paying child support to a whore


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 18, 2019)

This is one of my favorites. If you watch, you can see that he breaks his leg--not from getting shot or shoved, but because he's so genuinely surprised that somebody pulled a gun out on him in self-defense, he jolted back and fell over like an oaf, breaking his own leg. He was shot _as_ he fell over, you can see the slide on the gun go back as he topples down.

Needless to say, he later died from the shot.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 18, 2019)

Hecate said:


> because getting fixed and saving your sperm for the off chance you do want a child is a LOT cheaper then paying child support to a whore


lmao just don't pay alimony 
I don't


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 18, 2019)

There's also this:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## millais (Oct 18, 2019)

Also there's a lot of amusing CCTV footage of foolish nogs attempting to rob armed convenience store clerks or even gun shop proprietors.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 18, 2019)

Okay, last one, I promise. Here's a belligerent old woman getting tased for running from a traffic ticket and kicking an officer. If anybody works in retail, you've probably ran into a woman exactly like this.


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 18, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> One of my favorites:


something like that happened to me too. it hurts realy bad to have a balloon explode right next to your eye.
had to visit the doctor to get balloon pieces out of my eye.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Oct 18, 2019)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> This is going to be a new favorite thread of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO at the look on the stupid bears face


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 18, 2019)

!לחיים


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Oct 18, 2019)

Rice Is Ready said:


> LMAO at the look on the stupid bears face


it's not the bear that's stupid.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 18, 2019)

millais said:


> Also there's a lot of amusing CCTV footage of foolish nogs attempting to rob armed convenience store clerks or even gun shop proprietors.



I love the fake gun one:


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 18, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> I love the fake gun one:





"The two teenaged crooks did survive"


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Oct 18, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, I could watch that one over and over again.
> 
> He not only punches the guy right the fuck out, but pushes his falling body out of the way too.


Not quite justice porn, but I'd imagine this is what would happen if ANTIFA continues their internet tough guy bravado antics in real life. They're eventually gonna meet pissed off peeps and get mauled badly like this schmuck.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 18, 2019)

_01 said:


> Okay, last one, I promise. Here's a belligerent old woman getting tased for running from a traffic ticket and kicking an officer. If anybody works in retail, you've probably ran into a woman exactly like this.


You can hear the "Oh fuck, here we go." in the cops voice at the start of the video. I wish more women like this got tased, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Haunted Dishwasher (Oct 18, 2019)

Sunday driver boomer gets what he deserves for cutting an intersection short and hitting a motorcyclist.


----------



## TokiBun (Oct 18, 2019)

These are all so satisfying. Hope this thread becomes really long.


----------



## Revo (Oct 18, 2019)

Well, this yt video is good for theme of this thread.


----------



## byuu (Oct 18, 2019)

That vasectomy story is bigger bullshit than a Tucker Max story.

The girl you're dating cucks and tries to trap you but all you can think of is how much of an ebin troll it's going to be?
Who the fuck acts like that?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 18, 2019)

This man won karma for restraint.

I made this gif after catching the local news story, as a teachable-moment meme for church.






This short image is chock full of those moments, and it was a hoot ad-libbing their conversation.

The clerk isn't a Jedi neither, nor a saint......  just a 'Nam vet who pegged the guy as a pussy the moment he walked in; and the dipshit got lucky because the man doesn't kill pussies anymore, he just slays 'em.

(I wish I could find the interview afterwards by that one awestruck newsthot)


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Oct 18, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Pretty sure I posted this one before somewhere here, but reposting anyway.
> Antifa faggot thought it was a good idea to hit a veteran that looks like a pro body builder with a police baton.
> 
> View attachment 975585



This gotta be in the top 10 worst ideas of all time


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 18, 2019)

CWorm said:


> Sunday driver boomer gets what he deserves for cutting an intersection short and hitting a motorcyclist.


Now that was one hell of a Falcon Punch.


----------



## Coke Pope (Oct 18, 2019)

_01 said:


> There's also this:
> 
> View attachment 975706


The Universe always makes sure to remind manlets that no matter how wealthy, succesful or powerful they may be, they will always be manlets.
I mean, just look at Napoleon and Mussolini.







_01 said:


> Okay, last one, I promise. Here's a belligerent old woman getting tased for running from a traffic ticket and kicking an officer. If anybody works in retail, you've probably ran into a woman exactly like this.


I live in a big city, I ran into women exactly like this every day, and I don't even work in retail.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 18, 2019)

_01 said:


> Okay, last one, I promise. Here's a belligerent old woman getting tased for running from a traffic ticket and kicking an officer. If anybody works in retail, you've probably ran into a woman exactly like this.


I imagine this is probably the first time that woman has ever heard "no" in her life.

Reminds me of these tards, who are the holy grail of instant karma:


----------



## Raging Capybara (Oct 18, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> That vasectomy story is bigger bullshit than a Tucker Max story.
> 
> The girl you're dating cucks and tries to trap you but all you can think of is how much of an ebin troll it's going to be?
> Who the fuck acts like that?



Everybody knows the story is fake, but it's funny nonetheless. The guy knows how to write a really good short story.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 18, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I imagine this is probably the first time that woman has ever heard "no" in her life.
> 
> Reminds me of these tards, who are the holy grail of instant karma:



You can almost hear the switch flip when that first wiry Lt. with Buscemi-eyes, who looks like he's functioning on nothing but coffee, cigarettes, and sleep-deprivation, hits absolute zero on fucks given.

They're the ones with frightening levels of rage strength, too.  After 20+ years of keeping it bottled up, there's always gonna be that _one guy _who mistakes the cop's demeanor as disinterest or incompetence.

Pro-tip: Never grapple with em either, all those pointy bones & sharp angles fucking hurt.  It's like BJJ with a leather-wrapped skeleton.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 18, 2019)

Coke Pope said:


> The Universe always makes sure to remind manlets that no matter how wealthy, succesful or powerful they may be, they will always be manlets.


Never stopped Bruce Lee or Audie Murphy.


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Oct 18, 2019)

Always enjoy this one, but no one ever posts it with audio.

everything happens within the first 1:30, the rest is just aftermath.


----------



## General Disarray (Oct 18, 2019)

The slap heard around the world, and one of my personal favorites.  Excuse the quality.


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 18, 2019)

Drunk Russians fucking with a caged bear.


----------



## Spunt (Oct 18, 2019)

Lesson: If a guy's buddies have nicknamed him "Champ", it may not be wise to start a fistfight with him:






And the all-time classic: snot-nosed little shit gets what's coming to him






The skinny kid antagonising the fat one ended up on TV protesting his "innocence" and only succeeded in making it clear that he was a shit liar as well as a shit wrestler.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 18, 2019)

Spunt said:


> And the all-time classic: snot-nosed little shit gets what's coming to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way the fat kid walks off like it's ain't no thing is just hilarious to me. Probably felt like a thug after taking that little fuck to the ground.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 18, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> The way the fat kid walks off like it's ain't no thing is just hilarious to me. Probably felt like a thug after taking that little fuck to the ground.



The sawed-off fuckling hadn't learned that while the fat kid may weigh as much as an 18yr old defensive end, his target has been hauling that weight around every day, probably since 3rd grade.

Which is also why I always had at least one fat kid best friend; they took initial heat, disarmed bullies with laughter, or could take the first punch & then sumo toss em for the win.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 18, 2019)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> The sawed-off fuckling hadn't learned that while the fat kid may weigh as much as an 18yr old defensive end, his target has been hauling that weight around every day, probably since 3rd grade.
> 
> Which is also why I always had at least one fat kid best friend; they took initial heat, disarmed bullies with laughter, or could take the first punch & then sumo toss em for the win.



There was a 6'3" fat kid in my high school class. Big, nerdy, kind of stupid. Everyone made fun of him, but you know for a fact not a single one of them even dared to try and throw hands with him. Those big boys have natural armor + surprising strength from having to heft around that much meat.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 18, 2019)

Here's idiots blocking traffic for some asinine protest getting shoved out of the way. Notable is one of the protesters screaming "what is wrong with you" after she gets pushed for blocking worker commutes.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




I also nearly forgot this video series, titled "stop a douchebag." In Russia, it's apparently a very common problem for people to drive on walkways since it's, well, Russia. These people will block anybody who drives on walkways and, if they keep driving, they'll put a giant sticker on their windshield with so much adhesive that it needs to be scraped off bit by bit. Although interestingly, it seems like men will either apologize and drive away or say that they've seen their videos and admit defeat, whereas women will almost always try to run them over, but you do occasionally get some men who try fist fighting them. I highly recommend it if you also like Russian hard bass.
















By the way, their stickers read "I spit on everyone, I drive where I want" in Russian.


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Oct 18, 2019)

Guy fights off cowardly armed invaders with a fucking machete.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Oct 18, 2019)

_01 said:


> Here's idiots blocking traffic for some asinine protest getting shoved out of the way. Notable is one of the protesters screaming "what is wrong with you" after she gets pushed for blocking worker commutes.
> 
> View attachment 976579
> 
> ...



To be honest they should get shot for this.

EDIT:

Brazilian heroes in London, getting their stolen money back:


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 18, 2019)

_01 said:


> Here's idiots blocking traffic for some asinine protest getting shoved out of the way. Notable is one of the protesters screaming "what is wrong with you" after she gets pushed for blocking worker commutes.
> 
> View attachment 976579
> 
> ...


Never understood the faggots who think it's a good idea to protest by causing problems for random people.  I think that one is made a bit funnier because the dude looks like he's likely a nurse, or a doctor.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 19, 2019)

_01 said:


> Here's idiots blocking traffic for some asinine protest getting shoved out of the way. Notable is one of the protesters screaming "what is wrong with you" after she gets pushed for blocking worker commutes.
> 
> View attachment 976579
> 
> ...



This 'Stop a Douchebag' stuff made my night, thank you so much.


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Oct 19, 2019)

Spunt said:


> And the all-time classic: snot-nosed little shit gets what's coming to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watching this little shit stumble around like he got brain damage from that has to be even more satisfying in person.


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 19, 2019)

Spunt said:


> The skinny kid antagonising the fat one ended up on TV protesting his "innocence" and only succeeded in making it clear that he was a shit liar as well as a shit wrestler.


Actually they both got tv interviews, along with their parents.
Casey (the large boy) comes across as a literal gentle giant who's being 100% honest that bullying was driving him near suicide because he's who gets pushed around alot just because he's naturally passive. That formula is why he snapped and pile drived Richard's (skinny chav) punk ass. Casey's father didn't condone the action, but he's proud of his son for standing up to the little prick.


Richard's interview is telling, bunch of obvious lying (kids fucking suck at lying, it came across as scripted), "making ammends" just because he got caught, and his dad's interview was just an adult reflection of the kid. "Deflect blame off me, oh woe is me, they're the bad guys!". The little shits chav street rat mom even threatened to sue Casey's family because "MUH BABBY CUD O BEN PAYRALIZED!"


It's a lot more satisfying with the context.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 20, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I imagine this is probably the first time that woman has ever heard "no" in her life.
> 
> Reminds me of these tards, who are the holy grail of instant karma:


I knew as soon as that first guy started off that the cop was going to pull him out of the car.  I didn't expect the cop to go full terminator, and rip the window out with his bare hands.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 20, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I knew as soon as that first guy started off that the cop was going to pull him out of the car.  I didn't expect the cop to go full terminator, and rip the window out with his bare hands.


Is it because the window was halfway up or is that cop just a boss? Either way, the guy's faggot yell as he's apprehended is great.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 20, 2019)

Apparently this happens more often than people think, but sometimes Somali pirates fuck up, and accidentally target military ships by mistake.







Documentary about Duterte's anti-drug policy by everyone's favorite Big Black Cock news.  The comments are hilarious, it's basically a bunch of Filipinos talking about what a tard the reporter is for bitching about drug dealers being wacked.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 20, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I imagine this is probably the first time that woman has ever heard "no" in her life.
> 
> Reminds me of these tards, who are the holy grail of instant karma:


I love it when wastoids try to play You Can't Arrest Me, I'm A Lawyer with cops when they're very obviously trying to avoid consequence from their lawbreaking but are too pussy to try and run and too poor to afford a kick-ass attorney. You know, the traditional ways red-blooded Americans fite duh pahwuh.

I bet they all also demand to see a manager when they try to use coupons that are six months expired.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Oct 20, 2019)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> This is going to be a new favorite thread of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This boy deserved the full Revenant style beatdown , that bear went easy on him.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Oct 20, 2019)

@Recoil Easy done, hope the gang enjoys  OC do not steel 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 20, 2019)

I wonder why this doesn't happen more often.


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Oct 20, 2019)

Recoil said:


> I wonder why this doesn't happen more often.


people who do this shit should be shot, no exceptions. it's quite honestly the dumbest way to protest anything. it achieves nothing, and everyone just ends up hating you more.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 20, 2019)

Recoil said:


> I wonder why this doesn't happen more often.



Fear of charges/suit, probably. I mean I support it, but these are the exact type of people to try and sue you into the dirt for being retarded.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 20, 2019)

Venomine said:


> people who do this shit should be shot, no exceptions. it's quite honestly the dumbest way to protest anything. it achieves nothing, and everyone just ends up hating you more.


I forget which state, perhaps it was Massachusetts, but the courts there got so fed up of dealing with claims of protestors being ran over than the driver is no longer considered at fault if a protester gets hit by standing in traffic.


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Oct 20, 2019)

home invaders with guns get shot at. one dies. 









						Video shows woman shoot at burglars in home invasion - CNN Video
					

A woman shoots at burglars during a fatal home invasion in Gwinnett County, Georgia.  One of the burglars died of his injuries.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Recoil (Oct 21, 2019)

Hoodrat spits on bus driver, receevs shoryuken








Spoiler



Notice how he sets an expected rhythm up with "You goin to jail now", by repeating the phrase several times. The last time he says it, his punch interrupts the phrase. She expected the sentence to be completed and was distracted.
The chanting is designed to be a sucker punch lead up.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 21, 2019)

Old Asian lady smokes Home invaders






Father shoots sons rapist






The slap heard around the world






McDonald's employee defends himself with metal rod





"Betta back it up" ZAP






Robber gets locked in store


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> The slap heard around the world



You knew someone was gonna yell "WorldStar" well before it happened.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 21, 2019)

Recoil said:


> I wonder why this doesn't happen more often.


It is kinda odd it doesn't.  Some state laws are set up to where if you hit someone jaywalking, the liability is 100& on them by default.  North Carolina law is set up like this best I recall.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 21, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> "Betta back it up" ZAP



That dude was patient as fuck, he waited and waited and repeatedly asked the dumb hoe to back it up. Still, once he whapped it out she suddenly got real worried. 



mr.moon1488 said:


> It is kinda odd it doesn't.  Some state laws are set up to where if you hit someone jaywalking, the liability is 100& on them by default.  North Carolina law is set up like this best I recall.



In Louisiana there's no law officially on the books, but precedent says that if you are not on a crosswalk, you're liable.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 21, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Old Asian lady smokes Home invaders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were on the jury for that dude who shot the pedofag, I'd just rule "not-guilty," and let it be a hung jury.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 21, 2019)

I always enjoy these videos.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 21, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> That dude was patient as fuck, he waited and waited and repeatedly asked the dumb hoe to back it up. Still, once he whapped it out she suddenly got real worried.


That guy deals with alot of shit in Atlanta. My favorite shit was the kid running inside just before the taser to say "you gay" that kid can't even be older then six. It's wildly shocking and disgusting. But watching her drop gets me everytime



mr.moon1488 said:


> If I were on the jury for that dude who shot the pedofag, I'd just rule "not-guilty," and let it be a hung jury.


Very much agreed! That pedo gained the families trust and did alot of heinous shit. Groomed that man's son. He deserved the bullet


Two more for my homies, funny alot of these videos seem to have similar elements

MMA fighter vs Tard





For me the definition of "stupid games, stupid prizes"






Edit:



AnOminous said:


> View attachment 979367


If anyone lashes out at a fuzzy friend because of frustration they deserve the lesson of the claw and tooth

Disrespect fuzz heads you get what's coming to ya


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Oct 21, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Father shoots sons rapist



"got off with 5 years probation"

god bless that judge


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 21, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Cop kills fence fairy.


I love every time I see that video. She ices that mother fucker without a moment's hesitation, all while sticking to protocol.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 22, 2019)

Still one of my all time favorites


----------



## Autocrat (Oct 22, 2019)

Recoil said:


> The Moral of the Story -
> 
> Get a vasectomy but keep it a secret.


>Do not breed, white man
imo that story is just as embarrassing for him. He got cheated on and she thought little enough of him that she'd drop another man's baby on him. Obviously she was insane. I'm still holding out hope that not all women are like that.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 22, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> I'm still holding out hope that not all women are like that.


Hold out hope, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 22, 2019)

Dude gets Cucked but decided to do this funny shit






Edit: honestly when I first saw this I thought he was going to murder her. It's pretty cringe too

Edit 2: actually this one is my favorite of all time CNN analyst talks to this radio host about his white privilege without realizing... He's black 







Spoiler: Ultimate Oof


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 22, 2019)

Venomine said:


> "got off with 5 years probation"
> 
> god bless that judge


The son has done a lot since then to help sexual assault victims- http://www.jodyplauche.net/about-me/
You can also see the full unedited clip of his father's shooting, with blood pouring out of the paedo's head on there. The one which is too hot for Youtube.


Spoiler: Graphic







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 22, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> The son has done a lot since then to help sexual assault victims- http://www.jodyplauche.net/about-me/
> You can also see the full unedited clip of his father's shooting, with blood pouring out of the paedo's head on there. The one which is too hot for Youtube.
> 
> 
> ...



Man, the only part of that video that bothered me was that the father looked like he was crying at the end, which is understandable. I'm glad everything worked out for them.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 22, 2019)

No Exit said:


> Man, the only part of that video that bothered me was that the father looked like he was crying at the end, which is understandable. I'm glad everything worked out for them.


Apparently it did. The father passed around 5 years ago and was remembered fondly by his friends, his son and grandchildren. Apparently he was a prankster in the later years of his life and would pretend to be dead just to fuck with the caretaker staff of the retirement home he was living in.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Oct 23, 2019)

Two fatasses ride on the same horse and act surprised when the horse boots them off. That horse was clearly in pain from all that weight, horses shouldn't carry more than 15-20% of their body weight.






A camel being used for ritual slaughter (perhaps for halal, but i cannot be sure), kills a guy with a kick.






People mess with dogs and forget that they have teeth.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 23, 2019)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> Two fatasses ride on the same horse and act surprised when the horse boots them off. That horse was clearly in pain from all that weight, horses shouldn't carry more than 15-20% of their body weight.



Riding farms must utterly detest these fat fucking scumbags.  You can be sure when they're told they can't ride a horse because they're so fucking fat they'll injure the animal, they chimp out like motherfuckers.  Fuck these fat fucks.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Oct 23, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Riding farms must utterly detest these fat fucking scumbags.  You can be sure when they're told they can't ride a horse because they're so fucking fat they'll injure the animal, they chimp out like motherfuckers.  Fuck these fat fucks.



Oh they do. Horses being ridden by fatasses can actually get back problems so severe they have to be euthanized. Horses will eventually stop listening to commands because then they associate people with pain, so they refuse to be ridden. I worked around horses for a very long time and they eventually judge someone who attempts to ride them. Fat little kids would attempt to jump on the shetland ponies or the mini donkey and then cry when they'd get tossed to the ground and kicked, lol. 

Here's some more fat fucks being owned by horses. Note that some of these people are so fat they can't even get ON the damn horse!


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 23, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> The son has done a lot since then to help sexual assault victims- http://www.jodyplauche.net/about-me/
> You can also see the full unedited clip of his father's shooting, with blood pouring out of the paedo's head on there. The one which is too hot for Youtube.
> 
> 
> ...


God damn. Yeah. I know it works out well in the end but just seeing the Father's face afterwards I heart breaking, I'm glad we do live in a system that it's somewhat understood that child predators get the boot and I hope that never changes. Reminds me a bit of this more recent event




To see a man get pushed to his limit like that is pretty wild to see and never ceases to amaze me











Edit:
Never let the pedofags/rapists forget what's waiting for them behind the bars


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 23, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> God damn. Yeah. I know it works out well in the end but just seeing the Father's face afterwards I heart breaking, I'm glad we do live in a system that it's somewhat understood that child predators get the boot and I hope that never changes. Reminds me a bit of this more recent event
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this:





Here's the news report.


----------



## Jesse Pinkman (Oct 23, 2019)

I enjoy off duty cop stuff and apparently this is very common in that country









						Liveleak.com - Thug with fake gun takes several kicks to the head
					

Probably by an off duty cop.




					www.liveleak.com


----------



## The Final Troondown (Oct 23, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Pretty sure I posted this one before somewhere here, but reposting anyway.
> Antifa faggot thought it was a good idea to hit a veteran that looks like a pro body builder with a police baton.
> 
> View attachment 975585





He should have decked the woman too, equal rights, lefts and uppercuts


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Oct 23, 2019)

I really want to believe that Vasectomy story is true, but it seems too fantastical to be real. Most humans are not that calculated. Also is it weird I have sympathy for the woman in the story even if she's a tremendous cunt? Something about people crying, even if its a hole they dug themselves, I may be too sympathetic.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 23, 2019)

YTV In the 90s said:


> I really want to believe that Vasectomy story is true, but it seems too fantastical to be real. Most humans are not that calculated. Also is it weird I have sympathy for the woman in the story even if she's a tremendous cunt? Something about people crying, even if its a hole they dug themselves, I may be too sympathetic.


It's fake af. Too sympathetic, seen it with enough people who try to emotionally manipulate people. The tears in that story are of a whore who go btfo and are one last attempt at garnering sympathy.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Oct 23, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> It's fake af. Too sympathetic, seen it with enough people who try to emotionally manipulate people. The tears in that story are of a whore who go btfo and are one last attempt at garnering sympathy.


Yeah, i've seen it firsthand a few times as well. And yet it continues to work on me enough to put my guard down. I just remember that we all started fairly innocent, and weren't always completely awful people. I guess people have to be held responsible for their actions, but its hard not to feel sorry for whatever past self they had that led into what they are now.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 23, 2019)

Japanese students completely rout riot police






A new airport was to be built and the existing residents of that land were not consulted.

Commander: Hold the line!
Commander 2 seconds later: FALL BACK!


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 23, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Japanese students completely route riot police
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Japanese didn't really take to the concept of eminent domain very well.  Apparently resistance to government takings of land like this are pretty common, and get especially enraged when they're done this rudely.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 23, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Japanese students completely route riot police
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn good thing Antifa are nowhere near this competent.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 23, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Japanese students completely route riot police
> 
> A new airport was to be built and the existing residents of that land were not consulted.



When they were charging the barricade with battering rams, it seriously looked like one of those temple festival races, just not as colorful.  They'd been training for something like that for hundreds of years, evidently.

Hell, they even had CS as incense.
Knowing the Japanese, they'll probably make a festival around that event too, in about 500yrs.


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Oct 23, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Japanese students completely route riot police
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever been so angry you bull rushed a line of riot cops with a got-dang battering ram and set their water cannon truck on fire?


----------



## Reverend (Oct 23, 2019)

Second Missing Primarch said:


> Have you ever been so angry you bull rushed a line of riot cops with a got-dang battering ram and set their water cannon truck on fire?




Let us not forget:

1. Attacking from the flank Shaka Zulu style in a bull horn pincer move
2. Having supplies ready to assault the forces at hand (see that dumpster full of rocks? ) so you aren't scrambling for resources.
3. Knowing that you will be rescued from captivity by fellow rioter
4. Focus fire down on artillery. Watching that water cannon burn up was amazing.

This is straight out of some military text book.  I've never heard of this event and I'm now going down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Oct 23, 2019)

Reverend said:


> Let us not forget:
> 
> 1. Attacking from the flank Shaka Zulu style in a bull horn pincer move
> 2. Having supplies ready to assault the forces at hand (see that dumpster full of rocks? ) so you aren't scrambling for resources.
> ...



It's shit like that made Truman decide to drop the nukes. Everyone in Japan down to the schoolkids were being trained to kill them some Americans. Projected casualties for our side in an invasion of the Home Islands were in the millions. I have mad respect and a little fear for a culture like that.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 23, 2019)

..


Reverend said:


> Let us not forget:
> 
> 1. Attacking from the flank Shaka Zulu style in a bull horn pincer move
> 2. Having supplies ready to assault the forces at hand (see that dumpster full of rocks? ) so you aren't scrambling for resources.
> ...


If antifa had this sort of tactical knowhow we'd be in serious trouble. Fortunately for us, swelling your ranks with narcissists and autistic manchildren is not conducive to joint operations. 
+1 on the watercannon, and also at 5:29 when that molotov hits and the po po goes up in flames.


----------



## Reverend (Oct 23, 2019)

Recoil said:


> ..
> 
> If antifa had this sort of tactical knowhow we'd be in serious trouble. Fortunately for us, swelling your ranks with narcissists and autistic manchildren is not conducive to joint operations.
> +1 on the watercannon, and also at 5:29 when that molotov hits and the po po goes up in flames.



If antia was 1/10 this dedicated not even the Proud Boys would be able to stand against them.   When your main threat is to send lots of nasty twitter DM's and threaten to close down places that speakers will talk at you are just a joke.  We've already seen time and time again how these 120lb manlet's get wrecked by any agressive, testosterone, fit male who has even the slightest amount of physical prowess.  Anti-fa should just change their name to Ants as thats the only time they do any physical damage is when they are en masse. 

Hell these white liberal blue checkmarks should go talk to those People of Color in Baltimore who rioted the fuck out of that city years ago and had that whole place on lockdown. For some ungodly reason these snowflakes just don't want to take lessons learned from black folks who have been rioting in cities for decades.  Totes Problematic by those Racists for serialz.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 23, 2019)

Reverend said:


> Hell these white liberal blue checkmarks should go talk to those People of Color in Baltimore who rioted the fuck out of that city years ago and had that whole place on lockdown. For some ungodly reason these snowflakes just don't want to take lessons learned from black folks who have been rioting in cities for decades.  Totes Problematic by those Racists for serialz.


Mixing with inner city niggers? 
Don't be silly, those blue checkmarks and middle class whites can't dare risk themselves being around those kind of people.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 23, 2019)

Second Missing Primarch said:


> Have you ever been so angry you bull rushed a line of riot cops with a got-dang battering ram and set their water cannon truck on fire?



People get downright ornery when you fuck with their land.



Second Missing Primarch said:


> Have you ever been so angry you bull rushed a line of riot cops with a got-dang battering ram and set their water cannon truck on fire?



That's anger plus planning.  Just being angry isn't going to break a phalanx.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## YTV In the 90s (Oct 23, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Japanese students completely rout riot police
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japan never ceases to amaze me when they get serious. Call me a fan or whatever, but they are a genuinely smart group of people, its always so impressive to see what people come up with.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Oct 24, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> I can't believe that Epic Beard Man thing was almost a decade ago.


I only found out about it when Johnny Utah made a flash animation about it.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 24, 2019)

YTV In the 90s said:


> I only found out about it when Johnny Utah made a flash animation about it.



I still sometimes think of Amber Lamps when I see one.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Oct 24, 2019)

The story about the vasectomy always reminds me of this good ol' gay fake story that almost certainly didn't happen.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 27, 2019)

Must be a weird phone layout, where putting it down somehow makes it film something that is happening perpendicular to the actual phone.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 27, 2019)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> Two fatasses ride on the same horse and act surprised when the horse boots them off. That horse was clearly in pain from all that weight, horses shouldn't carry more than 15-20% of their body weight.


The guy who filmed this is a national fucking treasure. I love it when people aren't afraid to openly laugh at funny shit, I could maybe understand one person riding it (that's a pretty big horse) but _two_ overweight fucks is just unreasonable


HeraldofNurgle said:


> Here's some more fat fucks being owned by horses. Note that some of these people are so fat they can't even get ON the damn horse!


The first one had me rolling and laughing but this one just pissed me off, why in the fuck would some fat ass think it's okay to climb on an animal like that?! Do they just miss the feeling of walking and want a VR simulation or something. God damn I wish I could push them all in the mud


Recoil said:


> Japanese students completely rout riot police
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I'd so much rather get shot then have a thousand little Japs with rocks and sticks chasing me.

Back to the justice. Ive got to tell ya watching Anti Fa get smashed with riot cops is awesome, but nothing gives me more of a justice Boner than watching everyday citizens going out there and sending the great Black block back home to their mommies, and this video has both





Here is a common political demonstration that happens alot In major cities around the world It's called "critical mass" basically tons of people get on their bikes and take up as much of the road space as possible, sometimes they do this legally by discussing with the city what they are doing but more often than not they are "Green Anarchists" and just ride in the middle of the road to show all those evil cars whose boss... Well it doesn't always work out that way:

Critical Mass Brazil, car drives through Around 48secs






Edit: can't find the original, there used to be a video of these critical mass fuckers I new york getting a crowd of angry citizens breaking up their bullshit, but I guess we will just have to settle for the NYPD


----------



## An Account (Oct 27, 2019)

Someone should cover their car in barbed wire and drive through one of these antifa protests. I'd bet one of these absolute geniuses would try to climb onto it anyway and get ensnared.


----------



## omori (Oct 27, 2019)

Donut Operator 🍩 on Twitter
					

“A man after my own heart https://t.co/3ldwfnylwj”




					twitter.com
				



Sorry don’t know how to rip videos from Twitter.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 28, 2019)

An Account said:


> Someone should cover their car in barbed wire and drive through one of these antifa protests. I'd bet one of these absolute geniuses would try to climb onto it anyway and get ensnared.


Lame. Cover the car with beartraps and fire ants. Get a beekeeper outfit and fill the car with angry bees, so when they yank open the door, they're in for a little surprise.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Oct 28, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Donut Operator 🍩 on Twitter
> 
> 
> “A man after my own heart https://t.co/3ldwfnylwj”
> ...


youtube-dl




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 28, 2019)

Not sure if attempted suicide by cop, but this is oddly satisfying to watch. A thot has been patrolled.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Edit: This next one definitely is karmic


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 28, 2019)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Get a beekeeper outfit and fill the car with angry bees, so when they yank open the door, they're in for a little surprise.


Will do but for unrelated personal reasons.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> Edit: This next one definitely is karmic
> pUcxY2aoTAE


I need to see more of that bear attack. Also any circus elephant attacks. The justice boner when circus animals decide they've had enough of their mistreatment is so big I could probably take out low-flying aircraft with it.

Edit: I suppose I should contribute.





The sad part is these animals are probably put down, but hopefully they take someone with them or at least give live-changing injuries to as many as possible.


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm not gonna lie, I love the sheer amount of effort this guy put into fucking with package thieves.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Nov 1, 2019)

My new favorite! Touch a cop's boomstick he should shoot you on the spot.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2019)

Second Missing Primarch said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I love the sheer amount of effort this guy put into fucking with package thieves.


I hate that "it's not worth our time to fool with" shit from some police departments.  At the very least, they can look up people with prior arrest for the same thing, and see if it's the same people.


----------



## millais (Nov 12, 2019)

The recent winter weather reminded me of an instance of instant karma from some winters ago.

I was taking a popular shortcut through a poorly illuminated square when I sidestepped a visible patch of ice and walked right onto a patch of invisible/black ice just adjacent. I had to suddenly throw my arms out to recover and stop myself from slipping and losing my balance. Someone behind me following the same route snickered derisively at me, assuming that I had carelessly slipped on the patch of visible ice. But seconds later, he too slipped on the same patch of black ice that had got me and I heard him cursing venomously as he struggled to recover his balance.

Also, I thought I might mention one of my favorite types of "instant karma": copper thieves getting electrocuted to death while trying to steal cable from live high voltage power lines and transformers. Copper thieves are everywhere now, even in USA (I was hit by them once last year), but I think only in South Africa are the kaffirs stupid enough to try cutting cables out of a live transformer or power line. Sometimes it's rather graphic, with the kaffirs suffering third degree burns or literally having the skin exploded off their backs by a sudden high voltage surge. And I've seen some where a crowd of kaffirs will gather around the dazed and dying copper thief to laugh at his stupidity. The one below is pretty tame, by comparison:



This kaffir got fried in Cape Town last month while trying to steal electric train power lines. You can see the dead man is lying across a steel beam that probably grounded him the moment he touched the live wire with those metal bolt cutters. Takes a special kind of stupid to do something like that, but it's all too common in Africa.


----------



## Grinrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Japanese students completely rout riot police
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus the fact that its a riot makes it so much more impressive. I doubt theres many countries that has a population that will fall into specialized roles without an Authoritative figure.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 21, 2019)

Rez for a classic.

The best part is how this one just _keeps going_. This dude is trying so fucking hard. Its one of the funniest things I have ever seen.

Edit: Gonna drop in another one:








Spoiler: The (presumed) explanation



Folks in the comments seem to think the dudes in riot gear were escorting an official or something, so they sprang into action when they noticed one of the road ragers was threatening their boss, presumably whoever is in the white SUV.


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Nov 22, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> That dude was patient as fuck, he waited and waited and repeatedly asked the dumb hoe to back it up. Still, once he whapped it out she suddenly got real worried.



That mall cop had a whole youtube channel. I want to say his name was Darren Long. There were a couple other incidents like that. None as amazing as him tazing that woman though. The craziest thing about that whole saga is reddit found out about him, found out how in danger he was having to work in an average mall in ATL and crowdfunded a bunch of protective and law enforcement equipment for him. Reddit loved him for some reason...


----------



## Slimy Time (Nov 22, 2019)

Michael_Jordan_Peterson said:


> That mall cop had a whole youtube channel. I want to say his name was Darren Long. There were a couple other incidents like that. None as amazing as him tazing that woman though. The craziest thing about that whole saga is reddit found out about him, found out how in danger he was having to work in an average mall in ATL and crowdfunded a bunch of protective and law enforcement equipment for him. Reddit loved him for some reason...


Darren Long is right, still has his youtube channel up. 2013 is probably why Reddit liked him. Woman was a complete hoodrat and degenerate with kids running up shouting obscenities in a ghetto black neighbourhood, so this was before all this SJW nonsense really kicked up. 

He's still uploading videos from years ago as a mall cop on a weekly basis. This is one he put up just last week.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Nov 22, 2019)

_01 said:


> Here's idiots blocking traffic for some asinine protest getting shoved out of the way. Notable is one of the protesters screaming "what is wrong with you" after she gets pushed for blocking worker commutes.
> 
> View attachment 976579


Here's the same video recorded from a different angle by some dudes in some apartment nearby, laughing their asses off and cheering that dude. Got also a happy ending with the traffic moving like always and the fools crying on the streets.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Nov 22, 2019)

millais said:


> This kaffir got fried in Cape Town last month while trying to steal electric train power lines. You can see the dead man is lying across a steel beam that probably grounded him the moment he touched the live wire with those metal bolt cutters. Takes a special kind of stupid to do something like that, but it's all too common in Africa.



Every now and then some tweaker here will attempt copper wire theft and get fried: 









						Tulsa Co. Deputies: 2 People Arrested For Murder After Man Dies Stealing Copper
					

The Tulsa County Sheriff's Office says a woman is now in custody for 1st-degree murder in connection to the death of a man trying to steal copper from a Tulsa radio tower.




					www.newson6.com
				




One tweaker dead and the other two will rot in prison. That's a pretty damn good outcome.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 22, 2019)

Cat Menagerie said:


> Every now and then some tweaker here will attempt copper wire theft and get fried:



People who steal infrastructure are absolute fucking garbage and with enough of these vermin, civilization literally collapses.  Part of why so much of Africa is absolute shit is you can't have an electrical grid because it gets immediately fucking stolen.  The only phone service is satellite because landlines immediately get stolen.

If they just flat out shot anyone stealing electrical wiring I'd have very little problem with that, although just frying themselves is a pretty good way of them getting themselves out of the gene pool, albeit a minor problem as it often knocks out power in the area while they remove the crispy critter.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 22, 2019)

FeverGlitch said:


> Here's the same video recorded from a different angle by some dudes in some apartment nearby, laughing their asses off and cheering that dude. Got also a happy ending with the traffic moving like always and the fools crying on the streets.
> View attachment 1020714


This is the first time I've seen it from that angle.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 23, 2019)

Does this count? I think it does. READ THE FUCKING SIGNS PEOPLE.






Short version is, there are a complicated set of trips and warnings to tell someone "HEY FUCKFACE, THE BRIDGE IS TOO DAMN LOW!" but for whatever reason people think they can make this one. This dude has been recording shit from his apartment for _years_.

Edit because the FAQ is almost as good as the video:



Spoiler: 11foot8 FAQ



What is the location of the 11foot8 bridge?
201 Gregson St in Durham, NC (intersection with Peabody St)

Why is the bridge so low?
This train trestle is about 100 years old. At the time when it was built, there were no standards for minimum clearance.

How often do trucks crash into the bridge?
On average, about once a month a truck gets visibly damaged at the bridge. However, every day I see trucks that trip the overheight warning lights, stop and turn into the side street.

Why don’t they fix it?
Depends on who “they” are and on what “fix” means. The North Carolina Railroad Company owns the train trestle, and their concern is primarily with keeping the trains running and keeping them running safely. So their concern is mainly with reducing the impact of the truck crashes on the actual structure of the train trestle. As far as they are concerned, they solved that problem by installing the crash beam.
The city of Durham has installed “low clearance” signs on each of the 3 blocks leading up to the trestle (Gregson is a one-way road). There is an “overheight when flashing” sign with flashing lights that are triggered by vehicles that are too tall. Several blocks ahead of the trestle the speed limit is 25 MPH. The folks from the city planning department said that they made an effort to prevent accidents.
The North Carolina Dept. of Transportation maintains the road, but not the signage. I suspect they have much bigger problems to deal with statewide than this bridge.

Is the clearance signage accurate?
The clearance signage displays  a maximum safe clearance – and yes, in that sense it is accurate. The actual clearance of the crash beam right in front of the trestle is 11 feet 10.8 inches, which gives it a 2.8 inch safety margin. The MUTCD allows for a maximum of 3 inches difference between the signage and the actual clearance.

Metric, please!
Would this situation be better if the signage were metric? Well … take a look at his website: 2m40.com (Warning: French. Metric)

For the convenience of our metric-only audience, here are the measurements we’re talking about in meters:
11foot8 (11 feet 8 inches) = 3.556 meters
11 feet 10.8 inches = 3.627 meters
Safety margin: 7.1 cm (at the crest of the road)

Can’t the road be lowered?
That would be prohibitively expensive because a sewer main runs just a few feet below the road bed. That sewer main also dates back about a hundred years and, again, at the time there were no real standards for minimum clearance for railroad underpasses.

Can’t the bridge be raised?
Here, too, the question is who would want to pay the millions of dollars to raise the tracks a couple of feet? To accomplish this, the grade of the tracks would have to changed on both sides of the trestle, probably for several miles. That would require rebuilding all trestles in Durham. And NS would have to shut down this busy track for months. I don’t think they are interested in that idea.

Is the signeage inadequate?
The signeage is pretty good. Large signs alert driver to the low clearance several blocks before the bridge. Overheight vehicles trip a light switch that turns on flashing warning lights.right at the bridge.

Should there be more signeage?
It’s hard to see how more “low-clearance” signs will significantly improve the situation. But maybe a different kind of signeage would get the driver’s attention.

Could they install a low-clearance bar?
A low clearance bar is a bar suspended by chains ahead of the bridge. Overheight vehicles hit that bar first and the noise alerts the driver to to the problem. I understand that this approach has been successful in other places, but it’s not practical here. There are many overheight trucks that have to be able to drive right up to the bridge and turn onto Peabody St. in order to deliver supplies to several restaurants. Making Peabody St inaccessible from Gregson St would make the restaurant owners and the delivery drivers very unhappy.

Why are they using yellow flashing lights?
Warning lights have to be yellow according to the NC traffic laws.

Are the drivers stupid?
No idea. They certainly seem distracted and the rental truck drivers are also probably inexperienced.

Will insurance cover the damages?
Most truck rental insurance policies specifically exclude overhead damage from coverage. However, a good auto insurance or liability insurance might pick up the tab. Check with your agent. Or even better – don’t hit the bridge!


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 13, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> Does this count? I think it does. READ THE FUCKING SIGNS PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As dumb as it is for people to ignore the signs, they really should reroute that rail track if they can't do anything about altering the bridge and then tear the bridge down.


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 13, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> As dumb as it is for people to ignore the signs, they really should reroute that rail track if they can't do anything about altering the bridge and then tear the bridge down.


This is just speculation based on the FAQ, but it looks like the perfect set of circumstances where the bridge can't be modified, the road can't be modified, and I'm suspecting there's not really a good place to put a turnoff let alone a place to reroute the train tracks altogether. In at least one part of the video you can see a guy realize his mistake just before crashing into the bridge, stop and try to turn around, only to find there's nowhere to go. You'd think truckers in the area would at least be aware that there's a cursed bridge in the area that eats trucks and that rental companies would warn people about it.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 13, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> This is just speculation based on the FAQ, but it looks like the perfect set of circumstances where the bridge can't be modified, the road can't be modified, and I'm suspecting there's not really a good place to put a turnoff let alone a place to reroute the train tracks altogether. In at least one part of the video you can see a guy realize his mistake just before crashing into the bridge, stop and try to turn around, only to find there's nowhere to go. You'd think truckers in the area would at least be aware that there's a cursed bridge in the area that eats trucks and that rental companies would warn people about it.


Well, a lot of the truckers are likely coming in from out of the area.  They're in a hurry and not thinking about it since most bridges like that are high enough for them to clear so they just ignore all the signs.


----------



## Spunt (Oct 13, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> As dumb as it is for people to ignore the signs, they really should reroute that rail track if they can't do anything about altering the bridge and then tear the bridge down.



Why? It's not the railroad company's trucks that are getting trashed, why should they pay millions of dollars and their customers put up with months of delays and disruption when they can just put a big beam in front of it with more than enough warnings?

Last I heard they had figured out a way to lower the roadway a few more inches but it's not done much to stem the tide of suicide-trucks.


----------



## Ly Erg (Oct 14, 2020)

Organised Riots are a police's worst nightmare for them. When you have people already setting out plans and resources ready with people to command and guide rioters into doing objectives and tactics successfully, you are going to lose so much ground due to how unexpected and quick some groups can be in capturing officers off-guard. If a sizeable amount of people were trained properly on what to do in the front lines and supported with solid equipment to protect themselves from Pepper Spray, Tasers, Gas and Nightsticks along with people to back them up so they get administered first-aid or don't get captured, yea that's going to be an absolute shitshow for police. I don't know what you would call those types of organised groups at that point. Irregular Military, Militia or just Rioters with an cause?

Hong Kong Protesters were already using Roman Shield Tactics and Techniques to deflect gas canisters and push back officers with nothing but _umbrellas _and the fact that HK Protesters lasted as long as they did with no one to support them but themselves can showcase how people organised with an actual objective in mind can make any officer's day miserable.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 26, 2021)

Glitterbomb 4.0


----------



## THEY STOLE MY FORESKIN (Mar 26, 2022)

Brazil, two men on a bike rob three people on the street but an unexpected turn of events ends up leaving them empty-handed.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




I had no idea a bike helmet could even crack into pieces like that. Imagine if he wasn't wearing one.

Bonus video:






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

